# Count Solo 2 2012



## KuhMachtMuh (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand hier das Count Solo hat, und eventuell schildern könnte wie sich dieses so fährt? Leider wohne ich zu weit weg um vor ort eine Probefahrt zu machen, drum hoffe ich das ich auf diesem weg ein wenig mehr über das Rad erfahren kann. 
Also was ich suche ist ein nicht alzu Sportlich ausgelegtes Rad, sondern eher etwas für Touren und  leichtetrails.
Was mich grübeln lässt ist der Lange radstand, sowie die lange Oberrohrlänge.
Um dem entgegen zu wirken hab ich mir beim Setup überlegt ein Rahmen größe M zu wählen,und einen 80mm Vorbau mit 15mm Spacern zu Wählen, bei einer größe von 1,79 und 84cm Schrittlänge.


ich danke vielmals im Vorraus


----------



## Deleted 224116 (7. Mai 2012)

Hab es selbst nicht gefahren aber sieht wie ein stinknormales Hardtail aus - so wird es sich auch fahren.
Für leichte Trails und alles darunter wirds wohl reichen. Ist nur die Frage, wie weit du später noch gehen willst in sachen trails. Viel Luft nach oben ist da wohl nicht, je nach Fahrerischem Können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KuhMachtMuh (12. Mai 2012)

danke für dir Antwort,

also ich habe weder vor Bike Parks zu besuchen nur hochalpine touren zu fahren, wenn ich mir die Singeltrailskala so anschaue würde ich mal behaupten das S1 so in etwa das gelände ist in dem ich fahren will.
Aber wenn es im prinzip Normal ist dann sollte es doch passen.


----------



## Deleted 224116 (14. Mai 2012)

KuhMachtMuh schrieb:


> danke für dir Antwort,
> 
> also ich habe weder vor Bike Parks zu besuchen nur hochalpine touren zu fahren, wenn ich mir die Singeltrailskala so anschaue würde ich mal behaupten das S1 so in etwa das gelände ist in dem ich fahren will.
> Aber wenn es im prinzip Normal ist dann sollte es doch passen.



Ja denke dann wirds passen.


----------

